# Q-View of my ABT's



## itsmetimd (Sep 16, 2010)

Alright, let's do this!  I was reminded in my intro thread of that wise saying, "No pics and it didn't happen."  So I'm sharing some pics of my ABT's.  I'm cheating a bit here as I made these a while back - but they came out very well.  I know everyone has their variations - my filling is cream cheese, cheddar cheese, chorizo and some dry rub. This was a great way to get some good use out of the jalapenos I grew.

MY PEPPERS






BEFORE THE SMOKER (Actually my gas grill with heat off on one side...)






READY TO EAT!


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh no Houston we have a problem !!!!!! No pictures are coming thur. But my imagination is working and they look fabulous.


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 16, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Oh no Houston we have a problem !!!!!! No pictures are coming thur. But my imagination is working and they look fabulous.


Hmmmm??? Wonder what happened?  They showed up in the post preview but now I don't see them either??


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2010)

I see them fine and they look good


----------



## que-ball (Sep 16, 2010)

I see them fine also, and they look delicious!


----------



## itsmetimd (Sep 16, 2010)

Pineywoods said:


> I see them fine and they look good







Que-ball said:


> I see them fine also, and they look delicious!


Thanks!  I uploaded the pics a different way and it looks like it fixed it.  I'll be making some more of these this weekend along with some fatties and ribs.


----------



## smoke_chef (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks great!!  Thanks for the q-view. I love the idea of rub on the beacon. I'll do that next time!


----------



## erodinamik (Sep 17, 2010)

Those look awesome.  I like your recipe too, might borrow.  I bought some Jalapenos last weekend but ran out of time to make them.  It's been a long week sitting at work thinking about all the smoking I need to do this weekend, and I think ABTs are first on the list!


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 4, 2010)

Great looking ABT's. You said that you used your gas grill. Did you get any smoke from a smoker box or foil pack? I haven't tried them on  my grill.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2010)

Those are very similar to mine - I add pepperjack and Chipotle - looking real good from here


----------



## itsmetimd (Oct 5, 2010)

Smokin-Jim said:


> Great looking ABT's. You said that you used your gas grill. Did you get any smoke from a smoker box or foil pack? I haven't tried them on  my grill.




Yep.  I have one of those cast iron smoke boxes that I put some chips in to get all that smokey deliciousness!


----------

